# Ducks on windy days



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

My 15 year old son wants to go duck hunting later thisafternoon. there is going to be 35 mph winds. What would be the best setup? Don't have any feild dekes just floaters. Any help?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'd go jump shooting as the birds would be tucked in tight to cattails and won't hear you coming. Windy days are perfect for it. But, if you really want to decoy I don't have much for tips other than shooting birds on the wing in that kind of wind is tough. Best of luck


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Find water that is protected and you will have the best shoot of the year.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

If you can find some calm water go for it, but it's been my experiance with hot weather and really windy the birds really have no reason to fly. So I'm not saying don't go just saying don't expect anything crazy. thats just been my experiance with that type of weather


----------

